
Show HN: StupidKeyLogger- a Terrific Keystroke Recorder - MinhasKamal
https://github.com/MinhasKamal/StupidKeyLogger
======
MinhasKamal
This project is for learning purpose only.

------
MinhasKamal
This is a very simple key logging program.

